# Dark horse on the prairie



## bbbaldie (Feb 12, 2016)

18 x 24, all watercolor (except for the signature)

Can anyone see this attachment? I can't.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Oh man, you're really getting good at this. Nice!


----------



## bbbaldie (Feb 12, 2016)

dickhutchings said:


> Oh man, you're really getting good at this. Nice!


Thanks. It's been like learning to ride a unicycle. I'm all bruised and banged up, but sometimes I don't fall off. ;-)

I think one reason I never was able to master watercolor in the 70's and 80's is the lack of Youtube.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

The all mighty YouTube. Without it I'd have to go find an instructor or something.


----------



## bbbaldie (Feb 12, 2016)

dickhutchings said:


> The all mighty YouTube. Without it I'd have to go find an instructor or something.


Only we who have been around since the dark ages can truly appreciate this incredible resource for art instruction. We used to have to track down teachers and pay them for what is on there by the truckload.


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

That, sir, is nothing short of fabulous.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I second what @kpnuts said!!! :y0:


----------



## bbbaldie (Feb 12, 2016)

Thanks, all.  Since I painted it, I've learned how to draw more realistic grass (on an oil painting demo!), the next animal-in-a-field should show some improvement.


----------

